# Cichlid filtration ?



## fisherman85 (Dec 15, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of filter system is best for african cichlids? I have a 75 gallon tank with two Marineland Penguin 350s. Are these filters ok to use or should i go with a canister type? I am going to change it over to african cichlids sometime soon so a little help would be great.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Those filters work fine, but thats the amount of filtration I'd use on a 55 gallon African tank, you might want to go bigger. 

You will get white scale/buildup when you run a waterfall filter in hardwater, but you can scrub it off or use vinegar.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with EMC. 

I'm a big fan of the Aqua Clear filters, two of them on a tank that size would be more then enough to keep your tank sparkling.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Or you could add a big ol sponge filter in one corner hidden behind the rockwork - I like the Hydrosponge V 

Better yet, two Aquaclear 110s and a Hydrosponge :mrgreen:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Hydrosponge V


I am also a fan of these


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Thirded on the Hydrosponge V. That's all I use. No more HOB or canister. Just a bunch of bubbles!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could also add a canister to the 2 HOBs.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sponges A+

But if its a display tank, you probably don't want that.


----------



## lovejonesx (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone has their faves. I like & use Magnum Cannisters & HOT Magnum HOB Cannister filters for my 150, but I personally think that it doesn't really matter the brand name of what you sue, as long as you try to compute it out & use enough filtration for the tank that you have.

LJx


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

In my currently overstocked 125, I have a cascade 700, and 3 Hydrosponge V. Never had a water quality problem, but I also do weekly 45-50% water changes


----------

